# more weirdness



## Galapoheros (Jun 1, 2015)

Scolopendra heros, black.  castaneiceps x blotched heros heros with centipede babies, second generation, evil experiment.  Not interested in continuing for a 3rd.  I may raise them for a while and sell them off.



http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=137053&d=1433211666&thumb=1&stc=1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 1, 2015)

Centipedes start off looking like millipedes lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mmfh (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice picture. Never seen baby centipedes so up close before


----------



## Beary Strange (Jun 2, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Centipedes start off looking like millipedes lol


I see macaroni, not millis...but then, I'm hungry. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## numbat1000 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hahaha I woudn't recommend eating those!

Cute pedelings, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Centipede (Jun 2, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Centipedes start off looking like millipedes lol


 HA they do... that's so weird never would of thought that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 2, 2015)

The Common Cuckoo millipede may be native to my area but I'm not sure, just have to wait and see what they turn into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 2, 2015)

They look like lemon gummies to me!

So crossbreeding centipede subspecies isn't frowned upon? What was the goal of your breeding experiment? Do people ever try selectively breeding for different colors and markings? (I don't know that much about the specifics of the centipede hobby, whoops)


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 3, 2015)

Some frown, some don’t, questions are a good thing.  At the time I started there was and still is in some lab studies over it(going by emails I've gotten), over the different color heros and "species", been going on for many years while I think most scientists finally accept them as the same sps today.  There are still the different sci names floating around out there.  I haven’t seen formal updates yet, is it out there?  Please point me to recent formal documentation if you’ve come across it, very slow in the pede arena when it comes to formal stuff like this imo.  But they have been bred together in the hobby with second generations occurring, should be relevant data imo.  I also think that color mixing, if some are going to do that should prob try keep them home but I also think it’s not a big deal in nature over time if some got loose because survival of the fittest will bring the appropriate color back in nature.  I've seen almost the full range of colors between offspring.  Had to do some editing, I think somebody put a beer in my beer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 3, 2015)

Do you have more pictures of the adult? Never seen hybrid pedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 1, 2015)

Finally getting around to more pics here.




This is interesting to me.  No Arizona color variety(typically with three dark tail segments) was involved but this one has a third that shows some darkening.  To me it is evidence that the genetics for color variety is more easily expressed in the heros sps.  It's kind of strange.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FireSpider (Aug 1, 2015)

Your pedes are absolutely gorgeous. I love the color combinations. Too bad their demonic personalities and Houdini-like escape skills make them so hard to keep. Otherwise I'd want one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nich (Aug 2, 2015)

This is very interesting indeed! I love the look of the larger arizoensis looking one.



FireSpider said:


> Your pedes are absolutely gorgeous. I love the color combinations. Too bad their demonic personalities and Houdini-like escape skills make them so hard to keep. Otherwise I'd want one.


Fortunate for everyone that this is overcome by simple measurements of the enclosure and their inability to climb smooth surfaces :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Aug 2, 2015)

Very interesting looking pedelings!  How many babies were in that brood?

David


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 3, 2015)

That big black one is the mom.  Hey David, I counted over 40, prob around 43 but there was a cave-in, I saw a few that didn't make it earlier too so there were prob around 50 originally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Aug 3, 2015)

Please keep me in mind when / if you decide to sell some off...

Thanx...


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Aug 18, 2015)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> Please keep me in mind when / if you decide to sell some off...
> 
> Thanx...


Ditto, I'm not a purist, just like to watch them grow and develop


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2015)

Been through a few molts, here are a couple from this same brood that look really different compared to each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (Aug 21, 2015)

Very interesting project!


----------



## kurgara galatur (Aug 25, 2015)

Amazing. This is similar to the "lab hybrid" S. heros heros (banded) x S. heros castaneiceps in McMonigle's _Centipedes in Captivity_ (p. 29). Was that part of the inspiration?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2015)

I’m not sure what pics on pg 29 but these are probably the babies from the centipede/s pictured on page 29, it's the same experiment, I just decided to go for another generation.  Some are going to be very dark all over, some are going to have a very black head.  This one will, it will probably get even darker, I’ve noticed they darken with more molts and other color changes with molts, sometimes pea-green, dirty brown, a little purplish sometimes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 5, 2015)

Those are some amazing pedelings!! The colorations on them is just stunning.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 16, 2016)

An update, some of the cooler looking ones that have grown up a bit, all from the same brood.  I was going to stop a long time ago but I think I’ll work on getting more all black ones and strongly blotched and see how that goes.  Found the paper wasp next on the garage, they aren’t welcome on the house, nope, took it down at night, centipede food!  It pulled out every larvae.

..others from the same brood:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Draketeeth (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not terribly into these, but that one munching on the wasp nest is very cool. I like the dual color of the body segments.


Galapoheros said:


>


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome collection, I can't believe you got such variety out of one brood. How big are they now?


----------



## Munax (Jun 28, 2016)

Still thinking about selling some? I may consider buying some juvies if you are, their coloration is just so unique.


----------

